# hello...im new too!! this is me!!



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I am 34, my partner is 29 we have been together for 5 years and bought our first house together last year ater renting for a few years........

I came off the pill last March and started trying for a baby , my cycle became very erratic after coming off the pill and i started having probs with ovarian pain in august last year. after several tests they performed a lap in october and they found two small spots of endo around my womb......the lap was an akward experience they tried to cauterise the endo but my bladder was punctured in the process.........i was in hospital for five days..apparently everything else looked fine, back in hospital again november suffering stomach spasms and severley constipated........i changed my gyny at this point.

I had a long recovery and still suffered with pain and after going througha cystocopy in January,they put down my pain due to mainly hormones ......

March i started to feel a bit better but still was suffering with irregular periods.. 

After blood tests they found i had quite low levels of proestrogen and that i may not be ovulating on a plus my partners tests came back fine....

Hence now in on clomid, dont know what will happen with regards to my periods , they are gonna due bloods after my second course of clomid....

Ive just finsihed my 1st course i felt sick for five days , at day 12 today im having severe cramps and pain below.......had soem great mood swings...

Thank goodness my partner is supportive

So there you have i am pterified of what this drug is gonna do to me next, i have three courses and then have to go back in september

I have a lovley Gyny and he sure i will fall on clomid wonder what makes him think that!!!

I look forward to getting to know you all


lots of luck and best wishes to you all


ju xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard fertility friends Ju

Lovely to see u here

Just wondering if u had ur cystoscopy under a local anaesthetic or a general??

Hoping and praying that the clomid does the trick for u ju and u are posting shortly to say u have a BFP

sending lots of


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Em ,

Thanx for your reply, i had my cystocopy under general anaesthetic i was in the hospital from about three till six , was quite sore after wards and recovering from the anaesthetic took me a few days to get over....

Good luck for all your coming appointments Em

Thanx for your support

Lv ju xx


----------



## dreamer (May 31, 2004)

hiya ju 
welome to the site 
i am new too
you have been through such a tough time latley havent you 
i admire your strength and determination
wishing you lots of luck for future treatment 
luv dreamer XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi there
just wanted to say what you've been through sounds awful and i wish you lots of luck.
ruby


----------



## Sairah (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello Ju

Hope you are well. I just wanted to wish you luck in your treatment 

Positive mental attitude = lots of babies


----------

